# Wall Board Question, for wet areas



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what they prefer in a wet area for wall board, green board,dura-roc or hardy board, i've always used dura-roc, the big box guys were telling me the hardy board is better , I'm going to use it in a bathroom.
Thanks in advance.


Try to send these jobs overseas!!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

What's going over the board? Paint, tile?


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> What's going over the board? Paint, tile?



Tile is going over it.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Used to use the 1/2 cement board, what a ball buster that stuff is in all regards. I use 1/2 Hardi. Drywall is out of the question. They say you can use a utility knife to cut Hardi with, I just use my Dewalt cordless grinder with a diamond blade to do cut outs or use it to score and break off. Wouldn't say Hardi is better, I guess it depends on the criteria you are using to measure the better with. Hardi is about million times easier to use than cement board.


----------



## ContractorSon (Feb 4, 2005)

You do not worry about the cellulose fibers retaining moisture?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

ContractorSon said:


> You do not worry about the cellulose fibers retaining moisture?


No.


----------



## Kevin H (Feb 28, 2006)

I like the Hardi board, Like you said it's a cinch to work with and it is impervious to water-Kevin


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I actually think they changed the code that you cant use drywall as a backing board for tile in wet areas such as a kitchen or bathroom. They just had an article in Qualified Remodeler about that. Either changed the code or is regarded as a non accepted method. Ill have to look.....


----------



## Phil (Nov 24, 2005)

I dont know if thats just a PA thing, but I ran into the same situation today. 1/2in Cement board for tiled bathrooms


----------



## Hamilton (Mar 1, 2006)

Green board is water resistant not water proof. If indeed you intend on using
it as your backer you will be well off to use a product like Customs Kerdi
which is 100% water proof. There is another new backer board out you can 
do a google search on called Wedi. With the old standard CBU's like wonder board and hardibacker you need a layer of waterproofing paper behind the board... 15# roofing paper or something like a roll on membrane like customs
Redguard, which will enable you to waterproof from the surface of the CBU vs
waterproofing from behind. There are many brands and choices. ive named customs because it is the most readily available at your local orange box store.


----------



## Hamilton (Mar 1, 2006)

tzzzz216 said:


> Can anyone tell me what they prefer in a wet area for wall board, green board,dura-roc or hardy board, i've always used dura-roc, the big box guys were telling me the hardy board is better , I'm going to use it in a bathroom.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Try to send these jobs overseas!!


Why would you send these jobs overseas?


----------

